# Pillows/Blankets in Amtrak long distance coach class?



## MIrailfan (Dec 29, 2015)

My parents are thinking of traveling by train and want to know if pillows and/or blankets are offered to Coach seat passengers on the Southwest Chief and/or Empire Builder?


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 29, 2015)

Not anymore.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 30, 2015)

You are more than welcome to bring your own, or a very basic blanket and inflatable pillow set is available for purchase in the Lounge, though they usually sell out FAST.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Dec 30, 2015)

Acela150 said:


> Not anymore.


Anyone remember when they stopped? I believe 2015 was my first Amtrak trip since 2011 and this is the first time I noticed there were no pillows.


----------



## caravanman (Dec 30, 2015)

As my Amtrak adventures start in the UK, I just buy a cheap blanket from a drug store in America, and leave it somewhere afterwards where it can be re-used. I particularly like the violent green or orange items... Very "hobo or bagman"  .

Ed


----------



## City of Miami (Dec 30, 2015)

caravanman said:


> I particularly like the violent green or orange items... Very "hobo or bagman"  .


hahaha......You Brits! :hi: :unsure: h34r:


----------



## rrdude (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey, for eight bucks a pop, plus shipping, just buy 'em both the "Passenger Comfot Kit" online, then they don't have to worry about it being sold out, or not stocked, on the train. At that price, if they lose it, or leave it, no biggie.

Click HERE to see it onlne.


----------



## KmH (Dec 30, 2015)

I take a 10" x 16" pillow from home and a 48" x 58" fleece travel blanket.
AAA 4014AAA All-Purpose Travel Blanket

Carry-On Bags and Personal Items
Note that each passenger is allowed 2 carry-on bags and 2 personal items.
A bag with a pillow, blanket and toiletries would be 1 personal item -  max of 25 lbs. and 14 x 11 x 7 inches .


----------



## acelafan (Dec 30, 2015)

I think they removed the pillows in 2014 or maybe late 2013. It's been a little while. Agree about having a light blanket. Some coaches are chilly.


----------



## chakk (Dec 30, 2015)

Beaides bringing a blanket and pillow when traveling in coach, I also bring earplugs and a neck gaitor to help hold those earplugs in place, so I don't wake myself from snoring -- me or someone else.


----------



## railiner (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't believe Amtrak ever offered blankets to coach passenger's...just pillows until that was discontinued, as was mentioned....

IIRC, VIA Rail in Canada did offer both in their premium coach seating...not sure if they still do.


----------



## peconicstation (Dec 31, 2015)

railiner said:


> I don't believe Amtrak ever offered blankets to coach passenger's...just pillows until that was discontinued, as was mentioned....
> 
> IIRC, VIA Rail in Canada did offer both in their premium coach seating...not sure if they still do.


Amtrak did offer blankets to coach passengers but that was a long time ago.

When I took a RT to Florida in 1974 they were offered on both the Star and Meteor, not sure when this service was dropped.

Ken


----------



## OBS (Dec 31, 2015)

Blankets were dropped from coaches at least 30 years ago with the exception of Auto Train. Not sure if they still do or when they were dropped...


----------



## Triley (Dec 31, 2015)

rrdude said:


> Hey, for eight bucks a pop, plus shipping, just buy 'em both the "Passenger Comfot Kit" online, then they don't have to worry about it being sold out, or not stocked, on the train. At that price, if they lose it, or leave it, no biggie.
> 
> Click HERE to see it onlne.


I believe they also sell them at the ticket offices. At least...That's what the automated announcements have said in South Station.


----------



## tomfuller (Jan 1, 2016)

I stuff a light blanket inside a pillowcase. If it is warm enough, I just use that as a pillow. If it is cold enough to use the blanket, I stuff my coat inside the

pillowcase. If you want to take off your shoes, be sure to pack some heavyweight socks.


----------



## railiner (Jan 2, 2016)

tomfuller said:


> I stuff a light blanket inside a pillowcase. If it is warm enough, I just use that as a pillow. If it is cold enough to use the blanket, I stuff my coat inside the
> 
> pillowcase. If you want to take off your shoes, be sure to pack some heavyweight socks.


Some good tips there...thanks!


----------



## railiner (Jan 2, 2016)

peconicstation said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe Amtrak ever offered blankets to coach passenger's...just pillows until that was discontinued, as was mentioned....
> ...





OBS said:


> Blankets were dropped from coaches at least 30 years ago with the exception of Auto Train. Not sure if they still do or when they were dropped...


Oh yeah....I forgot about the Auto Train until you mentioned it. I still don't recall the "Silver's" or other overnight trains offering them, but I'll take your word for it. It was a long time ago....


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 2, 2016)

railiner said:


> tomfuller said:
> 
> 
> > I stuff a light blanket inside a pillowcase. If it is warm enough, I just use that as a pillow. If it is cold enough to use the blanket, I stuff my coat inside the
> ...


Agreed. I would advise new travelers to treat Amtrak like a boy scout trip and do your best to come prepared, even if that means spending additional money under Amtrak's new luggage rules.


----------



## neroden (Jan 2, 2016)

I've always travelled with my own travel-size (or "baby size") pillow since forever. I strongly recommend it. Auto, plane, train, bus, waiting room... never be without it.


----------



## KVG_DC (Jan 3, 2016)

Flannel blanket, inflatable neck pillow, thick socks, eye mask, knit cap (i hate having a chilly head). I'm all set for sleeping on the long haul.


----------

